# Any ways of getting better battery life?



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Flex kills my iPhone 7. I make sure I am at 100% before I get to the warehouse. By the time I check in and scan packages I have already lost over 10%. 
I have it plugged in while delivering whenever possible. The last couple days it is getting down to like 2 or 3% making the last part of the block very stressful. 
Is there something in the phones setting that I am overlooking? 
Also, is it possible to run the app on two different phones so that when one dies I can pull the other one out?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Flex does suck away battery capacity. Try turning off wifi and Bluetooth. It might help somewhat


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Or get Moto E4 plus with 5000mAh battery just for Flex.


----------



## CigarBoxJimmy (Jan 2, 2017)

I use a portable external battery. It was about 30 bucks and can recharge my phone from dead 4 times before it needs a recharge. When stops are close together it's tough to actually gain any benefit from using the charger in the vehicle. Also, who wants to plug and unplug the phone 30-40 times or more on a run? Not me!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't have an iphone but do you have the option to turn down the screen brightness? Typically the screen is what is eating the most power. If you can dim the screen that should help quite a bit.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> Also, is it possible to run the app on two different phones so that when one dies I can pull the other one out?


Most definitely. You only can be logged into one at a time.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

One 3 hour block typically takes me down to a little over 50% I turn the screen brightness down to 40% and if I know the area I'll keep the screen off while I navigate. If I know the area my battery will drain to about 70%. When the shift is over I charge on my way back to the station. Quick Charge 2.0-3.0 is essential. 50% charge in 15 minutes. I'm at nearly full battery by time I'm loading up gain.


----------



## Idesofthree (Apr 3, 2017)

Put your phone/battery into Low Power Mode. It helps a lot in making your battery last longer


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pdaddy said:


> Flex kills my iPhone 7. I make sure I am at 100% before I get to the warehouse. By the time I check in and scan packages I have already lost over 10%.
> I have it plugged in while delivering whenever possible. The last couple days it is getting down to like 2 or 3% making the last part of the block very stressful.
> Is there something in the phones setting that I am overlooking?
> Also, is it possible to run the app on two different phones so that when one dies I can pull the other one out?
> ...


Get an android. You can always carry an extra charged battery and swap them out. I was doing that with my 4 year old phone until recently. Cheaper than a new phone.

But when new it didn't die near as quick as an iPhone in any case. The new phone I have now stays close to 100% if I keep it plugged in when I'm driving.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

pdaddy said:


> Flex kills my iPhone 7. I make sure I am at 100% before I get to the warehouse. By the time I check in and scan packages I have already lost over 10%.
> I have it plugged in while delivering whenever possible. The last couple days it is getting down to like 2 or 3% making the last part of the block very stressful.
> Is there something in the phones setting that I am overlooking?
> Also, is it possible to run the app on two different phones so that when one dies I can pull the other one out?
> ...


Check out the Apple brand smart battery case for about $100 direct from Apple (or $65 on ebay for still the actual brand new Apple case).

I'd avoid a third party case. I tried them before with not so good results.

I have an iphone6 and the battery life is pretty poor, flex or not. The Apple case about doubles it and is natively supported by Apple. I got mine awhile back on ebay (new, still sealed) for about $70.

The non plus versions of the iphone are smaller, but also have smaller batteries.

When I did Flex, I wound up keeping the flex app running on my main iPhone that had my primary phone plan and phone number on it. Trying to run it on a separate phone was problematic because of having multiple phone plans or hot spots etc. It turned out to be too much trouble because the phone needs to leave the car many times.

Of course, if you don't mind giving up on the iPhone, you could probably get a decent prepaid Android with a replaceable battery for not much more than just the battery case for the iPhone. But generally, whatever you pick you do want that to be your main phone plan because you need data and phone capability at and out of range from the car. Trying to hotspot it with wifi isn't too practical.


----------

